# Double R's Fancy



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

This is 1 of the pups I kept out of last litter
She turned 7 months on 9-5-13, yes she is as sweet as she looks. As you can see in the pics her parents are not fat sloppy dogs (Dad is about 115 & getting old, mom is 90lbs) she is 75lbs as of the 1st.
She is a AKC All Star Puppy, has started conformation and needs 1 more major to earn UKC CH. Is started in OB, also started (VERY LIGHT) in weight pull
Here are a few pictures
http://s1237.photobucket.com/user/DOUBLERABD/slideshow/Double Rs Fancy


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice looking pup, and those sweet brown eyes! She looks like a lot of fun...


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice looking solid dog Rock.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

She is a joy to work with, I count her as a plus in my programs forward progress:thumb:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Solid Rock! I went over to view your pics and that site is on maintenance; so will return later.


----------

